# A More Colorful Seiko Spirit



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Seiko SARB 007, green dial

SARB 009, blue dial

SARB 011, red dial

Green dial illustrated (image from K. Seiya website)

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3387/sarb007btt0.jpg


----------

